# Wrong title? Hopeless beginners?



## James

Daniel pointed out to me that this may be offensive to classical newbies.

Do you think so?

I mean, I think it has some light humour 

Your thoughts appreciated..


----------



## Harvey

Maybe some people wouldn't see the humor so readily.

In my opinon you could have a better title.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*begginers*

Everyone's a begginer once. I don't think people will take this wrong.


----------



## Nox

Er, why are we 'hopeless'? Did you mean 'hopeful'?


----------



## James

Ok, let us all suggest something.

"Instrumentalist Newbies"
"noobs"



Now seriously

"Just starting out"
"New Instrumentalist"


----------



## Nox

I vote for 'Just Starting Out'...;D


----------



## Daniel

Yes, I agree with Nox: "just starting out".


----------



## MustPractice

I see... huh, pun of words..
How about ' _Delectable Starters' _ ?


----------



## Nox

That just makes me hungry...


----------

